# Strong alcohol content wine.



## tigerthekid (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone know of a wine recipe that ends up with a high alcohol content? Preferably measured out to be made in a 6-gallon carboy. I've made several wine kits and want to start experimenting. And for this wine, I'd like to make something pretty strong but hopefully not _horrible _ 

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 8, 2008)

You can make any wine with a high abv by upping the amount of sugar but why may I ask do you really want to do this? Why dont you make a port! They usually have a lot of flavor and a abv around 18%. Waldo and Jobe have both made Blackberry Ports. I have tasted Jobes and it is out of this world good! You can even make a normal strong flavor wine and add Everkleer to it which is 180 proof or just add Vodka till right.


----------



## tigerthekid (Sep 12, 2008)

For the port, does Geo sell kits here for them? What port would you recommend for a first port? 

Thanks again


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2008)

Does George sell Ports????????? I think the answer is yes!!!!!!!!!!!
<t></t><t></t><t></t><table width="100%" align="center" border="2" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" height="100%"><t><tr><td width="10%">24707 </td>
<td width="15%">




</td>
<td valign="middle" width="30%" align="center">

Orange Chocolate Port


This
rich specialty wine is an intricate melange of lively flavours that
tempt the nose and reward the palate. Rich aromas of dark chocolate are
set gracefully against a frame of refreshing citrus and vanilla notes.</td>
<td width="10%">Cru Select</td>
<td width="10%"><div align="center">$99.99</td></tr></t></table><t></t><t></t><table width="100%" align="center" border="2" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" height="100%"><t><tr><td width="10%">24491 </td>
<td width="15%">



</td>
<td valign="middle" width="30%" align="center">

White Chocolate White Port


A rare treat this sweet and creamy port is a must for every wineor dessert lover.</td>
<td width="10%">Cru Select</td>
<td width="10%"><div align="center">$99.99</td></tr></t></table>
<t></t><t></t><table id="productsnew" width="100%" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"><t><tr><td width="2%" align="default"><div align="center">3271 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Port


Rich,
warm and generous in character, this full-bodied classic has been
prepared to meet the demands of even the most discerning palates. Bold,
with a distinctively long fruity aftertaste. Perfect to complete a meal.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$66.99</td>
<td width="2%">
</td></tr></t></table>
<t></t><t></t><table id="productsnew" width="100%" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"><t><tr><td width="2%" align="default"><div align="center">LB001 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Port


This
port style kit will impress the most discerning drinker. It is bursting
with flavor, flavor that only our varietal fresh grape juice can
continuously deliver. </td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$124.99</td></tr></t></table>I do not see the W.E. Raspberry Chocolate Port so either George is all sold out of those again or its just MA from his site. I have made both the Mosti La Bodega and the W.E. Rasp. Choc. and they are both out of this world good. I also have he Orange Choc Port on order as we speak and may try to squeak in a White Choc port. 

*Edited by: wade *


----------

